# Bottle baby not pooped for 1-2 days?



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I just got our 2 week old Nigerian doe from the breeder. I haven't seen her poop since she got here 2/16 around 6:00 pm. I am feeding her 4-8 oz 6 times a day. She has had a good appetite, I am feeding her on this schedule because I also have 5 day olds on bottles too. 

This last feeding, she seemed to be trying to poop and kept rounding her back. No poop though. 

Should I worry? And if so what is the best way to help her poop?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can give her an enema. Some people use soapy water and some use oil and water.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok if she hasn't pooped by this afternoon I will do that. Thanks for the reply. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, but I would do it ASAP. Don't wait.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree I would do it now. No one knows for sure what causes floppy kid but they think there might be a link to constipation. When they get plugged up then the milk just settles in the stomach and turns toxic.......they also think about 20 other things might be linked but after I lost a kid to fks I keep a eye on kids to make sure they are pooping.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yep, she needs the enema now. Been to long for her to go without pooping.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> Yep, she needs the enema now. Been to long for her to go without pooping.


Thanks. Luckily she pooped this morning. She is doing great now.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Good to hear


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is doing fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Super good to hear.


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

You can also give milk of mag. If she has more trouble the med charts give the dose. It takes a while to work can cause diarreha too.


----------

